# SANE



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

hey fellow san antonion's 
anybody want to meet up some time soon?
post a date, place and all that goo stuff



my number is 355-4754, if you want to contact me my name is in my sig, that is all


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

come out come out wherever you are


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

bump this mofo to tha top


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

51 views and 3 post all by me


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

and me!!! ANyone out there. I know we are not the only two in san antonio that have nissans.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

coco is the only other one i can think of, but i know there are more tah 3 of us on here


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Definitely more...I'll post this info on Maxima.org as well. I've seen plenty of hooked up Maximas when I went down to San Antone.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

thanks MrEous


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?p=926327#post926327
here is another thread on sr20 forum


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

ttt :cheers:


----------

